# Digital speedometer display



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't all Gen 1s have the little wheel on the left side?


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

On the turn signal stalk? I couldn't find anything there.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

The 'wheel' to the right of the headlight switch.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it just the center portion of the dic or the entire dash lights system including the radio and everything else?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Is it just the center portion of the dic or the entire dash lights system including the radio and everything else?


The dimmer ‘wheel’ controls all the dash illumination levels. So your DIC is brighter than the rest of the dash/radio?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> The dimmer ‘wheel’ controls all the dash illumination levels. So your DIC is brighter than the rest of the dash/radio?


Mine is the same brightness and i know all about it. 

The OP states his speedo is brighter then the rest of the dash. So i asked the question. Not seeing what his dash is doing. I have a hard time imagining 1 portion is brighter then all the rest.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

Yes, just the middle part with the speedometer. It's weird. Just replaced my battery. Never realized that wheel was there, I'll take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Mine is the same brightness and i know all about it.
> 
> The OP states his speedo is brighter then the rest of the dash. So i asked the question. Not seeing what his dash is doing. I have a hard time imagining 1 portion is brighter then all the rest.


My speedo and middle radio screen is slightly brighter than the gauges...

I have to turn mine wayyyyyyyyyyy down at night in order for me to see. They're so bright sometimes I get like a cloudy glare in my eyes.


----------



## karna68 (May 3, 2014)

brent769 said:


> The 'wheel' to the right of the headlight switch.


That worked, thanks!


----------

